# Tìm hiểu về catalogue máy ép bùn trục vít



## daidongtienphat (29/12/21)

*Catalogue máy ép bùn trục vít* được cung cấp bởi Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát sẽ giúp quý khách hàng hiểu rõ chi tiết hơn về dòng máy ép bùn này. Hiện nay, chúng tôi cung cấp đầy đủ các model máy ép bùn trục vít, báo giá máy ép bùn nhanh nhất, đúng giá nhất.




*I. MÁY ÉP BÙN TRỤC VÍT DOTAPHA*

Nhắc đến các dòng máy ép bùn được yêu thích nhất hiện nay, chắc chắn không thể không nhắc đến máy ép bùn trục vít. Đây là dòng máy ép bùn công nghệ mới được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại bậc nhất hiện nay.

*Nguyên lý hoạt động máy ép bùn trục vít* khác biệt so với nhiều dòng máy khác. Thiết bị ép bùn dựa vào nguyne lý sử dụng trục vít xoắn vận hành liên tục bên trong lưới hình trụ tròn. Bùn thải nạp vào trục vít chịu áp lực nước cùng hướng tách bùn lớp mỏng, bùn sau ép có dạng mỏng, độ ẩm dưới 80%.




*II. TẠI SAO MÁY ÉP BÙN TRỤC VÍT DOTAPHA ĐƯỢC ĐÁNH GIÁ CAO VỀ CHẤT LƯỢNG*

Hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu máy ép bùn trục vít, tuy nhiên không phải dòng máy ép bùn nào cũng được các nhà đầu tư đánh giá cao. Để đánh giá 1 máy ép bùn chất lượng, chúng ta phải dựa vào nhiều yếu tố.

Bên cạnh mẫu mã hiện đại, *máy ép bùn trục vít đa đĩa* phải đảm bảo được hiệu quả ép, chất lượng bùn sau ép phải khổ. Hiện nay, chi phí vận hành nhiều dòng máy ép bùn khá cao, vì vậy những dòng máy ép bùn có khả năng tiết kiệm chi phí vận hành luôn được khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn.

Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát là đơn vị sản xuất máy ép bùn hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi có hệ thống sản xuất máy ép bùn hàng đầu. Bên cạnh việc sản xuất các dòng máy ép bùn, chúng tôi còn cung cấp các giải pháp khác như: máy lược rác, máy tách phân, máy sấy bùn.

Để được *báo giá máy ép bùn* hoặc tư vấn chi tiết, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi theo Hotline: 0274 6535 168.




*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI ĐỒNG TIẾN PHÁT*

Hotline: 0274 6535 168

Email: mayepbun@daidongtienphat.com

Website 1: www.daidongtienphat.com

Website 2: www.thietbicongnghiepvn.net

Website 3: www.arovietnam.com

Văn phòng Miền Nam: 617 -618 Đường Thuận An Hòa, An Phú, Thuận An, Bình Dương

Văn phòng Miền Bắc: Số 39, Ngõ 100/27 Phố Sài Đồng, P. Sài Đồng, Q. Long Biên, TP. Hà Nội


----------

